

Avoid puzzles in code - Alfred2
http://blog.acthompson.net/2013/01/avoid-puzzles-in-code.html

======
jbrooksuk
I see these all the times, that and "How many squares are there in this
picture?". Does my nut in, but it's quite surprising to read the comments and
see how many people get it wrong.

I myself, am not anywhere near good at maths, I know what I need, but that's
it, I didn't do too well at my exams either, but am able to do my job as a
developer and yet people who you'd think need maths more are getting these
questions wrong.

It seems programming really helps with understanding the "grammar" the term I
use lightly, to read these equations.

